# Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?



## riedochs (25. Juli 2014)

*Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Linux Vservern von Strato? 
Ich möchte auf dem Vserver OwnCloud einsetzten. Sind die Dateisysteme des Vserver verschlüsselt oder muss ich das durch eine Neuinstallation erst bewerkstelligen? 
System_verschlüsseln ? ubuntuusers statisches Wiki


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Du könntest auch die Verschlüsselungsfunktion von dem owncloud Plugin nutzen. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie vertrauenswürdig das ist.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Optimalerweise würde ich beide Verschlüsselungen nutzen.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Ich denke aber mal, dass dir deine Frage wohl die Leute von Strato am besten beantworten können


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Ich habe einen vServer bei Strato, da ist nichts verschlüsselt. Ansonsten könnte der Server im Falle eines Absturzes oder bei einem Update durch Strato ja nicht neu starten.

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wirklich, was du mit einer Verschlüsselung bewirken möchtest. Wenn das gesamte Dateisystem verschlüsselt wäre, könnte der Server doch ohne Passworteingabe garnicht starten, und wenn man das PW erstmal eingegeben hat wäre das System wieder entschlüsselt.

Einzelne Daten zu verschlüsseln ist ja so oder so kein Problem, und natürlich kannst du auch alle unverschlüsselten Datenübertragungen vom oder zum Server unterbinden.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Da liegt ja der Punkt. Ohne Passwort soll der Server nicht starten. Nehmen wir mal den Fall an das jemand sich die VM kopieren könnte, dann hätte er immer noch keinen Zugriff auf die Dateisysteme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Wenn du wirklich so kritische Sachen mit deinem Server machst, dann nimm nen Root. VServer richtig absichern ist genauso sicher wie Sprengstoff grillen.


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Was ist denn so schlimm daran, wenn jemand an dein Dateisystem rankommt ? Du wirst ja wohl kaum wertvolle selbstentwickelte Software darauf laufen lassen, die zum Ziel von Industriespionage werden könnte, sondern eher ein Standardbestriebssystem mit OpenSource Software (OwnCloud ist doch OpenSource, oder?).

Das wichtige ist doch eigentlich nur, dass die privaten Daten verschlüsselt sind.

Ansonsten halte ich TheBadFrag's Vorschlag für den sinnvollsten: Wenn du wirklich geheime Software auf deinem Server ausführst solltest du dir keinen vServer holen der mit anderen geteilt wird...


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Keine geheime Software, aber FireFox Browser sync mit Passwörtern.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da liegt ja der Punkt. Ohne Passwort soll der Server nicht starten. Nehmen wir mal den Fall an das jemand sich die VM kopieren könnte, dann hätte er immer noch keinen Zugriff auf die Dateisysteme.



Wenn "jemand" (ich nehme an, Du meinst z. B. einen Strato-Mitarbeiter?) das Ding kopieren möchte, kann er das auch im laufenden Betrieb über das Hostsystem tun.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich so kritische Sachen mit deinem Server machst, dann nimm nen Root. VServer richtig absichern ist genauso sicher wie Sprengstoff grillen.



 Was meinst Du denn mit nem "Root-Server"? Root-Zugriff hast Du auf nem V-Server auch.


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn mit nem "Root-Server"? Root-Zugriff hast Du auf nem V-Server auch.


 Ein Root-Server definiert sich dadurch, dass du direkt auf der Hardware arbeiten und beispielsweise den Kernel verändern kannst. 

Eine Verschlüsselung auf Dateisystemebene (wie etwa mit dmcrypt) wird auf einem virtuellen System höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht möglich sein, da 1) die notwendigen Kernelmodule wahrscheinlich nicht eingebaut sind und 2) das System danach nicht mehr starten wird. Denn für gewöhnlich muss man das Passwort eingeben, noch bevor irgendwelche Dienste geladen werden - was bei einem VServer remote aber nicht möglich ist. Außer natürlich, dass du dir eine Initrd bastelst, welche die entsprechenden Dienste zur Verfügung stellt, einen SSHd startet etc...aber das wäre eine unglaubliche Frickelei.

Du kannst aber natürlich einen verschlüsselten Container erstellen und diesen dann als OwnCloud-Data-Verzeichnis mounten - sofern wie gesagt die Kernelmodule verfügbar sind.

Meiner Meinung nach bringt eine solche Verschlüsselung aber nicht viel, da die Daten die meiste Zeit ohnehin entschlüsselt vorliegen und somit für alle verfügbar sind, welche Zugriff auf das System haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Dann werde ich mich wohl besser um Server Housing kümmern.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Keine geheime Software, aber FireFox Browser sync mit Passwörtern.


 
Kurze Zwischenfrage hierzu: Kann man das auch auf dem eigenen Server laufen lassen, also ohne die Mozilla Server?
Gibt es was vergleichbares bei Google Chrome?


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

OwnCloud unterstützt das wohl mit einem eigenen Plugin.


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich wohl besser um Server Housing kümmern.


 Falls du dich auf Colocation beziehst - da bleibt dann aber immer noch das Problem der Passworteingabe. Ab und an muss selbst solch ein System rebootet werden, auch wenn es verhältnismäßig selten vorkommt.


K3n$! schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage hierzu: Kann man das auch auf dem eigenen Server laufen lassen, also ohne die Mozilla Server?


 Ja, man kann Firefox Sync auch auf einem eigenen System laufen lassen.  Ich würde sowas allerdings niemals außerhalb meiner eigenen vier Wände  betreiben (und wenn es wirklich außerhalb sein muss, dann nur via VPN  verbinden o.ä.).

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Falls du dich auf Colocation beziehst - da bleibt dann aber immer noch das Problem der Passworteingabe. Ab und an muss selbst solch ein System rebootet werden, auch wenn es verhältnismäßig selten vorkommt.


 
In meinem N40L habe ich auch eine KVM Karte mit Webinterface damit ich VGA und Keyboard über IP habe. Da sehe ich auch das BIOS und den gesamten Bootvorgang.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit Strato Vserver (Verschlüsselung der Dateisysteme)?*

Also das Plugin soll, soweit ich weiß, aber nur die alte Firefox Sync Funktion beherrschen, sofern die das Plugin nicht weiter entwickelt haben. 
Mit der neuen Version von Firefox Sync, die erst in den letzten Versionen kam, hat das bei mir damals (vor ein paar Monaten) nicht funktioniert. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass sich da mittlerweile was getan hat.

> http://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php/Mozilla+Sync?content=161793

und 

> https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2014/05/08/firefox-accounts-sync-1-5-and-self-hosting/


----------

